# Stocking 48x18x6 tank?



## trackhazard (Mar 21, 2007)

I am thinking of trying a tank setup that would involve lowering the water level in a 75g tank to about 6" total. This leaves me at approx 20 gal or so.

I know what I can stock in a regular 20 gal but unsure what I can get away with in a tank thats only 6" tall. I'm thinking Apisto but have also been thinking of Bolivian rams as well. Is 6" of water enough?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Charlie


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

are you starting a paludarium? You might want to look at the link below, I think you can get some ideas you really like here.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008.cgi

Just check out the paludarium section. Keep a photo journal, I for one would love to watch the project progress.


----------



## trackhazard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the link.

Something along the lines of a paludarium/riparium. Still gathering info.

I'd like to use 1 "centerpiece" SA cichlid if I could.

Charlie


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

I would think a pair of apistograma would be really nice in your kind of set up. I am a little concerned about only 6" depth, and would that include substrate as well? I know that betta fish, though not SA, might work well in a low water situation.

Hopefully others who know more about these kind of setups will chime in on this idea.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Although they are not Cichlids, Killifish would work well in a tank that size. I want to say that pencil fish, and Crenicichla Regani are found in very shallow areas in the wild along with Apistos, but that would only be true during certain seasons. As far as fish that inhabit very shallow water year round, only Killies come to mind.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Bolivian rams would probably do fine in a tank that size...


----------



## trackhazard (Mar 21, 2007)

I think german blue rams grow slightly smaller that bolivians. They may work as well if the bolivians work.

Good to know someone else may think this is possible.

Still in planning phases. 6-8" of water is what 'm looking at. I know the rams are a fairly tall bodied fish for their length unlike tetras. Hopefully this will be enough water for them.

One last question:

Are rams ok solo with dithers or do they like being in the company of other rams? Other inhabitants would be corydoras and otocinclus.

Charlie


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

What are your plans with the aria abouve water? Will there be frogs or toads in there?


----------



## trackhazard (Mar 21, 2007)

Probably not a whole lot of animals as the tank will be open topped.

I've been inspired by Hydrophyte:

http://hydrophytesblog.com/?p=275

I was initially worried about evaporation & plants drying out since I live in a warm & dry climate but he tells me a lot of the Echinodorus species actually likes it a little drier when growing emergent.

Charlie


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I think Apistos will do fine in 6" of water... I kept a colony in a planted 6' 125 gal for a year or two and they mostly kept to the bottom 6" despite the open water above them...

I wouldn't do more than a couple of pairs/trios... and would keep males of different species...

If your tank already has the plastic rim on it I see no reason not to put screen tops on it which will then give you the option of adding some amphibians or tropical reptile(s). I'm in the process of setting up a Dart frog 'Vivarium' now... There are some beautiful/colorful frogs that would do well in such an environment (although Darts may not be the best).


----------



## trackhazard (Mar 21, 2007)

Toby,

Thanks for the insight. I was thinking of maybe a trio possibly even one male apisto.

The tank I have is rimless and has rounded corners on the front so getting custom tops made would be a little tough.

I could always go with a regular 120 (48 x 24 x 24). If only I can convince the wife...

Charlie


----------



## trackhazard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thread necro, I know but I wanted to post the results. I'm basically copying and pasting from what I posted on a different forum.

Here are pics of my riparium. Thanks to Hydrophyte and Riparium supply for all the help and supplies.





Tank Specs:
75 gal - 48x18x19
Water level is set for about 8"

Lighting:
2x54w Tek T5HO w/ Giesemann Aqua Flora & Giesemann Midday Sun bulb combo

Substrate:
Quikrete all purpose sand

Filtration;
Marineland C220 w/ extended intake/output
Current USA Subcurrent in tank filter for surface skimming

Flora:
Spathyphylum sp. - Peace Lily
Echinodorus cordifolius - Radican Sword
Hemigraphis sp. - Purple waffle
Acorus gramineus - Sweetflag
Bacopa monnieri - Water Hyssop
Various crypts and mosses for underwater

Fauna:
Bolivian ram
Glowlight tetra
Peppered corydoras
Otocinclus

Plants are planted in Riparium Supply planter cups with Grey Coast calcite in the cups. The dark grey color hides the planter cups agains the black background. The hemigraphis and bacopa are floating on the foam trellises also from Riparium Supply.

Root tabs under the crypts. I drop in a little bit of KNO3 every now and then. The tiniest bit of Flourish once a month. Plant growth is good. The left side of the underwater portion is newly planted and the crypts are still in their emergent forms.

Fish are 5 Bolivian rams from the local fish shop. Fun to watch as they fight over territory. Nobody really seems to be picking on anybody else. A school of tetras and corydoras rounds it all out.

Thanks again to Devin and Riparium Supply. This has been one of the funnest tanks I've ever had.

-Charlie


----------



## Glenbo (Aug 24, 2009)

That would look amazing if you added a mist machine thingy :O :O :O

How about some Tetras to go with your dwarfs?

And get some black sand or gravel instead.


----------



## trackhazard (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a bunch of glowlight tetras in there already.

Black sand doesn't look natural to me. Plus, since the bottom area is partially shaded, it would make the whole tank look too dark.

-Charlie


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

You did a wonderful job on your riparium!! It's absolutely beautiful.


----------

